
(New) Font Awesome Website - chrisacky
https://fontawesome.com/icons?d=gallery
======
ben_jones
Scroll is super jumpy. Are you using some kind of SPA framework to render a
list on components?

Also looks like you're doing some kind of an infinite scroll implementation
that doesn't work out so well.

~~~
Raphmedia
They do but the main issue is that the browser has to render hundreds of .SVGs

~~~
plopz
The [https://fontawesome.com/cheatsheet](https://fontawesome.com/cheatsheet)
page works fine.

------
lousken

        <div class="dn-pr flex-none bg-red5" id="javascript-disabled-bar" role="alert"> <div class="mw9 center bg-red7 pv4 ph4 ph6-l"> <h2 class="f4 fw6 mt0 mb1 white">Oi. You need to enable JavaScript.</h2> <p class="mv0 lh-copy red2">The Font Awesome website relies on JavaScript. <a class="link fw6 white underline-hover" href="http://www.enable-javascript.com" target="_blank">Enable JavaScript</a> and then we'll get you going.</p> </div> </div>
    

nice

------
pestaa
Barely showing 2000 icons, and it brings a modern PC to its knees...

The page looks way better than it used to, also the tagging is done well, but
the page performance is so bad it alone can keep me from purchasing a license.

------
Hedja
Strange they've updated the main docs to 5.x yet their master branch is still
on 4.x without a 5.x release.

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome)

~~~
nkkollaw
They're probably trying to sell the Pro version.

I bought it and it was the worst purchase I've made in a while.

They took some pretty idiotic decisions with v5.

~~~
niteshade
Could you go into detail, please? I was close to buying it, would like to know
what annoyed you about it

~~~
nkkollaw
First of all, they got a lot of money from the Kickstarter campaign, and
they're pushing the pro version way too much.

The thing that annoyed me the most was that they changed most of the classes,
making the thing incompatible with previous versions and forcing you to
relearn everything. They did this to consolidate the code, but as users we
don't give a damn about the code, just that the thing does what it's supposed
to.

I tried using their SVG version, and it works completely different from the
font version: no inheriting of font color, incorrect size compared to font,
etc. (Font version is fine).

No CDN. Loading the thing is a pain in the ass.

I'm on mobile and can't write a lot, but you get the idea. It was still in
beta and it's a product that I've normally gotten for free so I probably had
high expectations for the paid version, but if I wasn't lazy I would've gotten
a refund.

If your client is buying it, go for it. If it's your money, take your GF to
dinner.

------
pmx
If you're still using V4 you can get the old docs here:
[https://fontawesome.com/v4.7.0/](https://fontawesome.com/v4.7.0/)

------
pan69
There might be an issue with the icon Id's displayed. E.g. I see "chess-board"
3 times.

------
nkkollaw
Trying to click on the footer links on mobile is the new Tetris.

